# [OT] Yellowstrom-Website (Easteregg)

## beejay

Na das nenn ich mal Easteregg!    :Very Happy: 

Yellowstrom hat auf seiner Internetseite eine "interaktive Beraterin". Offensichtlich hat da ein Webprogrammierer ein Easteregg verstecken wollen. Wie man es benutzt? - Is einfach:

1.) geht auf www.yellowstrom.de

2.) Gebt im Feld Frage "Zieh dich aus" ein (ohne " natürlich)

3.) danach direkt "noch einmal" eingeben

4.) und auf die Frage natürlich das Zauberwort "bitte"

Nun kann man mit Ihr flirten, daß die Heide rauscht und sich (fast) über jedes Thema "unterhalten"

Ich finds irgendwie klasse gemacht   :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

lol, nice  :Smile: 

----------

## bashir

lustich. Sex sells   :Cool: 

----------

## tacki

"Bin gleich zurück..." 

Die macht wohl gerade ne Kaffeepause?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

hehe, hast wohl auch garstige Worte wie (f****n) eingegeben.... Dann haut sie ab.

----------

## huhny

Hi!

Es geht auch wenn man "mach dich nackig" sagt!

Andere Sachen wie "Du stinkst" oder "hattest du schon einen orgasmus" gehen auch, aber sie wird dann leicht sauer und verschwindet irgendwann...

Gruss,

Huhny

----------

## AbsturZ

bestimmt lachen sich die leute tot, wenn die mal die zeit haben die logs zu lesen... (ok das wird nie passieren   :Wink:  )

aber die ist echt gut man kann sich ja schon fast richtig mit der unterhalten, also zumindest kenne ich leute, die auch nicht mehr im wortschatz haben als die junge frau von yello   :Mr. Green: 

so ich geh noch was chatten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> [...] also zumindest kenne ich leute, die auch nicht mehr im wortschatz haben als die junge frau von yello [...]

 

Also das würde mir an deiner Stelle zu denken geben.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## AbsturZ

ja stimmt. gibt mir auch zu denken, aber man ist doch leider umgeben von leuten, die ein doch sehr eingeengtes blickfeld haben    :Sad: 

aber ich glaube das führt jetzt von offtopic nach noch viel mehr offtopic   :Wink: 

----------

